# Take Away The Pain???



## Columbian Connection (Sep 13, 2005)

I have a question. I have been reading and hearing all about pot being able to take away pain. I've been smoking it just to smoke it. Recently I hurt my back So I tried to smoke it it just to help ease the pain. It did not ease my pain. I don't understand. If it people say it can ease the pain of cancer it should be a ble to help my back. Can anyone explain why it is not working for me?


----------



## Columbian Connection (Sep 15, 2005)

No one has an answer for me????


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Sep 15, 2005)

what strain are you smoking... Certain strains releave moe pain...

http://www.nirvana-shop.com/seeds-medical-seeds-c-24_9.html

has a whole section for medical marijuana..

i hope this helps


----------



## Hick (Sep 16, 2005)

AND...metabolisms differ. What doesn't work for you, may well work well for someone e;se, and vica versa. Maybe you could try some Tylenol or aspirin


----------



## Columbian Connection (Sep 16, 2005)

Vicaden has little affect


----------



## Columbian Connection (Sep 16, 2005)

Themanwithnoname said:
			
		

> what strain are you smoking... Certain strains releave moe pain...
> 
> http://www.nirvana-shop.com/seeds-medical-seeds-c-24_9.html
> 
> ...


 
I have no clue to what I have.


----------



## notthecops (Oct 7, 2005)

Smoke more, smoke a different way, smoke better stuff, eat it, cook it, try SOMETHING different man.  Different people have different reactions also.  I hurt my back a long time ago, been on HEAVY narcotics for years, I can stop the meds, and smoke a joint and get almost the same releif. 

NTC


----------



## Frank Weed (Oct 28, 2005)

The fact Marijuana effects different people diffrently is very true.

However it is also true that Marijuana is good for certain types of problems, it is good for joint pains associated with arthritis, it is good for treating nausia caused by cancer tretments, it can be a good cure for some migraine headaces, and even help with depression from such things as PTSD, but it is not a cure all, just like most Pharmacutical drugs wont cure every pain. thats why there are almost 200 different types of pain killers on the market today.

If your back pain isnt being helped by Marijuana then its time to talk to your doctor or maybe even a chiropractor. 

-Frank Weed


----------

